# الشركات العالمية في السعودية التي تقدم خدمات الآمن الصناعي



## المحمد (28 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أطلب من الاخوة أسماء وعناوين الشركات العالمية التي تعمل في مجال الآمن الصناعي داخل السعودية لإعداد نطاق عمل لمشروع صناعي متكامل (أمن"حراسات أمنية" وسلامة ومنع خسائر وكذلك مكافحة الحريق) ، والله لايضيع أجر من أحسن عمل.


----------



## محمد فوزى (30 يوليو 2007)

اسم العضو
م / سيد محمد حسن ابراهيم

الشركة
شركة الفؤاد لاعمال انذار الحريق والمكافحة

الوظيفة


عنوان
السعودية – مكة – ص ب 1418 – المملكة العربية السعودية

العضوية
عضو عامل ممارس

تليفون
5480712 / 009662

فاكس
5460118 / 009662


----------



## المحمد (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد ،،
لكن ألا يوجد غير شركة واحدة في السعودية ، يمكن عشان أغلب الاعضاء في عطله صيفية !


----------

